# how to breed king bettas?



## anthonyt20 (Jan 5, 2011)

i have been trying to breed the king betta for a while and in some forums it says it doesnt make a bubble nest just put his eggs in his mouth or something like that has anyone here had any experience breeding king bettas? i have really big females that are ready for him but it seems he cant make a bubble nest
thank you in advance for the answer


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

King bettas are just large plakats so they are still Betta splendens and are still bubblenesters. There are other species of Betta that mouthbrood but splendens do not.

We need to know more about your set up to properly give you advice..

Where did you get the fish (my guess is a petstore)... age of the fish can have a real affect on the vigor of the fish.

How did you condition the fish and for how long

What is your breeding set up like

What additives are in the water

What foods are you feeding the fish

How did you introduce the pair

What is the temperature of the tank


----------



## anthonyt20 (Jan 5, 2011)

i got him at petco i really cant tell how old he is 
his temperature was at 78 constantly 
i try to feed him freeze dried brine shrimp and bloodworms 
but the only thing he will eat are little pebbles hes in a 10g tank at about 5 inches
i put the female in a see through container, he seems excited he goes under the cup
and tries to make bubbles but when i go to see the cup there are no bubbles 
the water has amquel novaqua and methylene blue 

any help will be apreciated


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Setup your temperature higher to like 82+. Your male probably just doesn't know how to make a bubblenest yet and might be to old. I remember when i tried breeding some betta from petco they never did create bubblenest. Or you can try a different king betta. Better yet there alot of neat giant on aquabid atm some of them are pretty cheap right now compare to other that are at $100 per male or female.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think you need the meth blue. You definitely need to raise the temp of the spawning tub to like 82-86*f... Also try covering the top of the tank with plastic wrap so the air above the tank is nice and humid.. That will help the bubbles stick together better.

Adding IAL will help as well. 

As far as food... You need to condition them with high quality high protien foods. Freeze dried stuff won't cut it. Live foods are best but frozen works well also. For two weeks you need to gut load both the male and female before ever putting them in the spawning tank.

The male should go back anf forth from flirting with the female to sorthing out where he wants to put his nest. Keep the tank dark or tinted to make thhem feel secure.


----------



## anthonyt20 (Jan 5, 2011)

you are all awesome thank so much for the advice i might have to go buy some frozen brine shrimp


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

ive had a gur build a crappy nest, and then build a giant nest after the eggs were laid. of course, this is a rare case.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Also intead of plastic wrap I use a towel it works really well and I can take on and off more easily. I have a king Dbtpk and he makes bubble nests all day long. But if the male is having trouble getting the bubbles to stick the humidity really helps.


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

I place a small square of bubble wrap face down in the tank It helps make the male feel more macho and it hold the bubble nest together really well. Also, my male never builds a bubble nest until the female is out in his tank and even then his nest is pretty wimpy until after the eggs are laid.

Here's a pic of the bubble wrap bubble nest


----------



## dillbetta (Jan 12, 2011)

I currently have a king betta femfish in with a vt malfish. Three days of short chases some hiding in the java moss. Now, the female feels secure enough to be out in the open; except at feeding. I am not sure what the result will be in the end. Maybe just tank buddies.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You cannot keep male and female bettas together except for the purpose of spawing. If your intention is not breeding please separate your fish right away. They may seem to get along now but eventually they will fight and one or both of them will die.


----------

